# Disney adds 6 video on demand channels



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Disney adds new video on demand today ...

1007 - ABC
1206 - ESPN
1208 - ESPNU
1290 - Disney
1292 - Disney XD
1311 - ABC Family

Enjoy!


----------



## Lucid504 (Mar 26, 2008)

You mean new content on the channels or new channels having VOD?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Just checked the VOD lineup ..............Channel 1206 ESPN Channel 1208 ESPNU Maybe?


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

IN addition to the ESPN ntwks mentioned above, don't recall seeing ABC, Disney, Disney XD,or ABC Family VOD b4.......


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup, those are them. I updated the first post to reflect the changes.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I am away from home...do these have HD content? Are any crippled like NBC (no FF)?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> I am away from home...do these have HD content? Are any crippled like NBC (no FF)?


I sampled a _Grey's Anatomy_ episode. It's pillar-boxed 4:3 and 480p, with no FF allowed. Not sure if that's the case across the board, tho.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> I am away from home...do these have HD content? Are any crippled like NBC (no FF)?


I did a quick scan before I left for work and didn't see anything in HD.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I did a quick scan before I left for work and didn't see anything in HD.


+1

I just checked all 6 VOD channels. Not a single program tagged HD. Bummer!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> I am away from home...do these have HD content? Are any crippled like NBC (no FF)?


Correct, FF does not work with these channels. Makes them a total non-starter for me, personally.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

carl6 said:


> Correct, FF does not work with these channels. Makes them a total non-starter for me, personally.


Yeah that sucks, but it *IS* better than not having them at all.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> Yeah that sucks, but it *IS* better than not having them at all.


SD and FF disabled, might as well not have them. Either HD or FF enabled, then yeah.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

HBO Free Preview Channel 1502, STARZ On Demand Free Preview Channel 1528, Showtime Freeview Channel 1546.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It's likely that HD content will eventually be added. But it's unlikely that we'll ever be able to FF.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> It's likely that HD content will eventually be added. But it's unlikely that we'll ever be able to FF.


Since I would only ever use VOD (for those channels) to catch stuff I missed, I am much more concerned with the lack of HD than the inability to FF.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I'm curious to know if the cable versions of these VOD channels have HD content. Anyone know?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

MikeW said:


> I'm curious to know if the cable versions of these VOD channels have HD content. Anyone know?


Fios does. Maybe not all of them but at least ABC and they have NBC HD.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

MikeW said:


> I'm curious to know if the cable versions of these VOD channels have HD content. Anyone know?


Before I switched to DirecTV, Time Warner Cable had a lot of on demand HD and just more HD in general.

I don't think DirecTV Disney VOD = TWC Disney VOD. I'm not sure how it works but I think the content might even be a little different.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

As far as I know each MSO (Multi-Service Operator) negotiates carriage rights and content separately with each provider. That's why you are seeing a difference.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well it's a nice addition


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> As far as I know each MSO (Multi-Service Operator) negotiates carriage rights and content separately with each provider. That's why you are seeing a difference.


From what I have seen comparing DirecTV's on demand to Fios, it is pretty much true for *type* of content. That is if the on demand channel is present if they have HD or not. Once the *type* is the same, the actual programs themselves are usually the same, so it is not so granular as to be how many episodes or anything like that.

Just if they have the programming and if it is in HD. It could be different with other MSO's but that is what I have seen with two of the bigger players in the market.


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

Steve said:


> I sampled a _Grey's Anatomy_ episode. It's pillar-boxed 4:3 and 480p, with no FF allowed. Not sure if that's the case across the board, tho.





carl6 said:


> Correct, FF does not work with these channels. Makes them a total non-starter for me, personally.





litzdog911 said:


> It's likely that HD content will eventually be added. But it's unlikely that we'll ever be able to FF.


I just downloaded some stuff from ESPN and I was able to FF and REW without a problem. Do the different channels from the same company have different rules?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Juanus said:


> I just downloaded some stuff from ESPN and I was able to FF and REW without a problem. *Do the different channels from the same company have different rules?*


Apparently they do!  Hopefully we'll see some HD soon, or at least 16:9 480p.


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

Steve said:


> Apparently they do!  Hopefully we'll see some HD soon, or at least 16:9 480p.


Well, I downloaded the Ali - Foreman fight from 1974. They didn't have HD back then did they?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Juanus said:


> Well, I downloaded the Ali - Foreman fight from 1974. They didn't have HD back then did they?


If actually filmed they did. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

Juanus said:


> I just downloaded some stuff from ESPN and I was able to FF and REW without a problem. Do the different channels from the same company have different rules?


Yes, the ESPN shows I watched had FF.

Much more enjoyable than the NBC AGT I watched last week (only because the DVR gave an error 10 on not recording the first showing)
While I understand no FF for commercials if it gives me the convenience of DOD, that was insane not having FF for the show, especially when I attempted to replay 1 minute of the show and I slipped 15 minutes back :/


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"paulh" said:


> Yes, the ESPN shows I watched had FF.
> 
> Much more enjoyable than the NBC AGT I watched last week (only because the DVR gave an error 10 on not recording the first showing)
> While I understand no FF for commercials if it gives me the convenience of DOD, that was insane not having FF for the show, especially when I attempted to replay 1 minute of the show and I slipped 15 minutes back :/


Not sure our DVRs can do no FF for commercials only.

When I do one of these on Fios, they claim no FF in commercials but it does it anyway. Of course only one FF speed on Fios on demand.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Comcast has a lot of this stuff in HD. I know our local area company (www.secv.com) has at least ABC HD VOD.

Not being able to FF is a deal killer for me. Might as well grab whatever I forgot to DVR via bit torrent and play it via Boxee. At least that let's you FF. Directv VOD has to be downloaded anyway, so might as well download a better quality version from the net. It would be a different story if DirecTV streamed on demand (like Netflix, roku, Boxee or cable).


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"cypherx" said:


> Comcast has a lot of this stuff in HD. I know our local area company (www.secv.com) has at least ABC HD VOD.
> 
> Not being able to FF is a deal killer for me. Might as well grab whatever I forgot to DVR via bit torrent and play it via Boxee. At least that let's you FF. Directv VOD has to be downloaded anyway, so might as well download a better quality version from the net. It would be a different story if DirecTV streamed on demand (like Netflix, roku, Boxee or cable).


SD programming on all but the slowest connections downloads as if it is streaming.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

tonyd79 said:


> SD programming on all but the slowest connections downloads as if it is streaming.


I'd love to see a 1 click solutuion though. Instead of clicking record, click play and see it start. The two menu solution (record then exit to playlist) could be improved. Then if you didn't need to "record" it, maybe non DVR's could get VOD, and that opens up a whole new potential revenue stream for DirecTV regarding paid content on demand.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"cypherx" said:


> I'd love to see a 1 click solutuion though. Instead of clicking record, click play and see it start. The two menu solution (record then exit to playlist) could be improved. Then if you didn't need to "record" it, maybe non DVR's could get VOD, and that opens up a whole new potential revenue stream for DirecTV regarding paid content on demand.


Yeah. I agree. A button to go play right away would be nice.

Actually, I prefer a download in many ways. Easy to stop and return to. Easier to do trickplay etc. I wish my streaming did local storage. For Netflix why not make the copy local and just check for playing rights once it is local. Save time, bandwidth and you get the benefits of local play.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

tonyd79 said:


> Not sure our DVRs can do no FF for commercials only.
> 
> When I do one of these on Fios, they claim no FF in commercials but it does it anyway. Of course only one FF speed on Fios on demand.


For years our DVR's have selectively disabled (at least) rewind during the inserted twc local on the 8's... It is possible if the commercials are identified.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

There's two different versions that Disney markets for some of their channels. One, which DirecTV (and I believe Comcast) has, is a basic sampling of programming for Disney XD and Disney Channel that isn't tied to the airing schedule. There's another version that Cablevision, FiOS and TWC have which gives you premieres of new episodes a week in advanced.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

tonyd79 said:


> Yeah. I agree. A button to go play right away would be nice.
> 
> Actually, I prefer a download in many ways. Easy to stop and return to. Easier to do trickplay etc. I wish my streaming did local storage. For Netflix why not make the copy local and just check for playing rights once it is local. Save time, bandwidth and you get the benefits of local play.


I like that thinking.

Yes record should always be an option, but if the receiver detects a fast enough connection, a play button for those would be cable VOD converts.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Once they add HD content, I'll be excited. 

Until then... ehh... 

~Alan


----------

